# Ride, Roxy, Union or Burton womens bindings? Please help!



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

jojobunny8510 said:


> Hi ladies (and guys opinion welcome too)
> 
> I currently have an old burton custom bindings which needs replacing.
> I'm an intermediate freeride but beginner in freestyle and need to find a pair of bindings which would help me on mountain and park
> ...


Let me know if you have any specific questions regarding Union.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

jojobunny8510 said:


> Hi ladies (and guys opinion welcome too)
> 
> I currently have an old burton custom bindings which needs replacing.
> I'm an intermediate freeride but beginner in freestyle and need to find a pair of bindings which would help me on mountain and park
> ...




Hey-
You definitely have some options here and it sounds like you have a legitimate idea of what type of riding you like. Lexa re:flex is a great choice considering your set up. The Eden is a middle-of the road board, not as soft as a rocker board but definitely not the stiffest board out there. The Lexa is going to compliment this setup as it is stiff, but gives enough flex for more playful smooth riding. You are going to notice a world of difference going from Custom bindings to a women's binding since it is ergonomically designed specifically for women. Make sure if you go with the Lexa you get Lexa Re:Flex so it is compatible with your board, and you would need a size medium. The 14 line should be releasing on 8/13 so keep your eyes out for some rad colors too!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

This forum rocks. 

Ask a question, get responses from multiple manufacturers, 1st and 2nd replies.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would highly recommend you add Raiden to your list. They are the binding brand of Nitro and make some great stuff, not to mention being a US company. Got my gf a set of their Lynx binders last year, and she loves them to death. Only issue has been that the color has bled onto her white boots, but it's partially her own fault for getting white boots right? LOL It's a softer more forgiving binding, but even if you're looking for something with a stiffer flex, I'd sugest their Eris model.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No Roxy. The only girls I've ever seen riding them are team riders. They scare me.

Lexas are awesome. Can't go wrong there.

LXH is their cheap binding. Shoot for DVa's. 

From Union probably the Legacy. The Trilogy is fairly soft. The Womes Flite isn't a terrible option either.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> From Union probably the Legacy. The Trilogy is fairly soft. The Womes Flite isn't a terrible option either.


I thought the Women's Flite was the softest and the Trilogy stiffer than say, the Milan? 

My understanding is, in order of stiffness the women's line goes:

Legacy
Trilogy
Milan
Rosa
Flite

I have both the Milan and Rosa; the Rosa being softer than the Milan. I've not ridden the others however.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

My advice is to do a ton of research and know what you want and then try because only you will know what feels right. I tried several bindings before I settled on Union Rosa's last year. I actually had ordered a few different ones and returned all but the Rosa for various reasons. 

Unions are pretty good on their higher end bindings-I tried the lady Flites and they were too soft and straps thin for me. Milan and Rosas are both softer with the lateral flex on the highback (Milans are like gilled out so they allow to flex side/side but still front and back). Milan were sturdy and had a stiff thick ankle and toe strap ans Rosas were a bit softer and toe strap less meaty but I had to get them 3D padded straps because I crank my straps and need that comfort. I looked at the Trilogies as well but were more than I wanted to spend but baseplate is different from the others and has less board contact and lots of fancy tech like the mag buckles but ankle and toe strap comparable to the Milan. Also never had any issues w/ sticky toe straps like a lot of revs mention, mines were like butter. 

I also tried Ride VXN which is between LXH and DVA and it was oksy. Like the toe strap but otherwise felt heavyish.

Anyway good luck!


----------

